# Printing Seperator Pages



## sobeitjedi (Sep 13, 2007)

*Printing Separator Pages*

Hi. 

I'm having some trouble with printing separator pages. I have mainly HP printers on my network but also a Ricoh MPC4500 Copier/Fax/Printer/Scanner. I have added a short separator page to the Ricoh machine via the button on Printer Properties > Advanced. The main purpose of adding a separator page was because users were sometimes forgetting to pick up printed documents, or print outs were getting mixed up. The separator page just contained the username of the user who printed the document, the date and time. 

However, far from helping the users distinguish who has printed what, they are complaining about the paper wastage. It works fine when users print one document at a time. However, for example, if they have a document and set the desired copies to print to be 50, before each instance of each printed document, the separator page will print, meaning 50 wasted pages. 

Is there a way around this? Or what is the best practice applied?


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

As far as I am aware of, that may be working as intended. Your best bet to be sure would be to contact your Ricoh support representative via the contact information listed in your service contract. If you don't have a service contract, you can try contacting Ricoh directly. As you undoubtedly know, Ricoh Aficio multi-functional copiers are anything but simple and clear-cut, and the folks over at Ricoh definitely know their stuff.


----------

